# AccuAir Presents: Double Down; An Air Ride Feature at Wuste2010



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

It gives me great pleasure to formally announce Double Down, presented by AccuAir 
Suspension. Last year -- in it's first year -- we had a dozen air ride vehicles on display as a 
special segment/trophy class of the People's Choice Show & Shine. This year, with the
explosion in popularity of air ride, we're expecting this feature of the event to explode!
Air Ride is the only qualification and not only does it enable you to participate in what we are 
hoping to be one of the largest air ride-specific displays in the country, but by registering for 
Double Down, you will be able to display your car in a reserved, roof-top area of the parking 
structure for the Show & Shine! Like always, Wuste2010 activities are *completely free*, 
we simply ask that you pre-register on http://www.Wuste.com (or by Clicking Here)
Wuste (formerly Wustefest) has quickly made a name for itself as one of the must-do events
in the county by offering large turnouts, gorgeous cars, no-BS/drama atmosphere, the allure 
of a Las Vegas experience with 2,000+ fellow enthusiasts, and being *100% free* 
doesn't hurt either!
http://www.Wuste.com or Click Here to register today!
Wuste2010. June 4-6. Vegas.
*I've been asked by a couple magazines for a roll-call list so they can preview the "talent" 
we'll have to offer them, so let's use this as an opportunity to post a picture of the car 
you're bringing!*


_Modified by SoCalDubber at 10:43 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: AccuAir Presents: Double Down; An Air Ride Feature at Wuste2010 (SoCalDubber)*

Wuste http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: AccuAir Presents: Double Down; An Air Ride Feature at Wuste2010 ([email protected])*

I'm confused... so this is in Englishtown, NJ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

registered


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dook* »_I'm confused... so this is in Englishtown, NJ?

















Hopefully KFC doesn't give us crap for calling this "Double Down"


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_








Hopefully KFC doesn't give us crap for calling this "Double Down"


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_








Hopefully KFC doesn't give us crap for calling this "Double Down"

They shouldn't... that "sandwiche" is overrated.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've been asked by a couple magazines for a roll-call list so they can preview the "talent"
we'll have to offer them, so let's use this as an opportunity to post a picture of the car
you're bringing!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_










Beat me to it


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_
Beat me to it


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I had one of those things last week. It made me feel like I was going to die and its definitely not worth 5 dollars lol... perfect for america



_Modified by Do Werk at 3:09 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW!
nice event!


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























See you guys there!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_I've been asked by a couple magazines for a roll-call list so they can preview the "talent"
we'll have to offer them, so let's use this as an opportunity to post a picture of the car
you're bringing!













































_Modified by 01 at 1:45 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

holy rear lift batman. . what bags you running??


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

looks like the rear of my car when filled lol!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbiohazard)*

Finally booked my room today. Can you do a bagged MKIV R32 class so I can have a chance at winning something.








Guess I better finish this.








sadly, I won't have time to get all my bodywork done in time.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

So do we register for general registration and Double Down? Or just double down? I'm stoked that we get the top floor of the parking garage. The sun is metallic paints friend.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_So do we register for general registration and Double Down? Or just double down? I'm stoked that we get the top floor of the parking garage. The sun is metallic paints friend.










Register for both General Registration as well as Double Down. The general registration is for EVERYONE, including those participating in double down.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually, Alex is wrong (again)







We weren't sure how to word it to correctly convey it, but either way you go about it is fine... It's "easiest" to register JUST for Double Down because then you'll have no confusion which ticket to bring/use, but no matter what it is, we'll make it happen!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Actually, Alex is wrong (again)







We weren't sure how to word it to correctly convey it, but either way you go about it is fine... It's "easiest" to register JUST for Double Down because then you'll have no confusion which ticket to bring/use, but no matter what it is, we'll make it happen!


Eat me


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Only 12 cars registered in the first day? That's terrible


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

Registered. Better have my bags by then or I wont be there


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Only 12 cars registered in the first day? That's terrible










it will pick up.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I was kidding about the "only"... I have no doubt it will be an impressive display and I can't wait to see all the cars aired out!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Registered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So this year only people that are bringing cars can register and vote?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

No, EVERYONE can register, car or not. Only those that register can vote, just like last year.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

We have ~ 25 cars registered now!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> We have ~ 25 cars registered now!


 
25 for double down?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes sir... 27 now!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

That 26th car was prolly me


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

We're up to 30... and I expect once Vortex is back online fully, we'll see another spike!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

37! :d


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I registered already.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

rickyislazy said:


> I think I registered already.


 You did :thumb 

Make sure you print/bring your registration pdf! (It's attached to your registration email)


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

42... Keep'm coming!


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

its looking more and more like i'm out this year


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

.FLY GLI. said:


> its looking more and more like i'm out this year


 blows man, i would be furious, wanted to meet you!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

.FLY GLI. said:


> its looking more and more like i'm out this year


 That sucks man, your car is sick. I was right behind you at last years show. 


I reeeeealy hope I have enough time to finish my car. It's going to come down to the wire for sure.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry guys  If there is any way I can get the car there I will, but its just not looking good right now.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

.FLY GLI. said:


> Sorry guys  If there is any way I can get the car there I will, but its just not looking good right now.


So ridiculous... Can we petition someone or something?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> So ridiculous... Can we petition someone or something?


Good luck with that. I cant even get an email back now. The car is on jackstands in the garage with no way to get out to get the necessary prep work before making the drive. So at this point its too late even if my bags showed up.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*TODAY IS YOUR LAST DAY TO BOOK YOUR HOTEL ROOMS!*

We've already booked 300+ rooms and we're expecting the place to be completely over-run with the West Coast's finest Euros! Get over to www.Wuste.com and click the hotel link! Also while you're on the site, make sure to register! We're ALREADY well over 600 registered!


----------

